# A supply source to consider



## arcticsid (Mar 17, 2009)

I just recieved a print catalog(that means a hard copy Allie) of a catalog from Midwest Homebrewing and Winemaking Supplies. www.midwestsupplies.com Seems to be a pretty comprehensive catalog and for once I found someone who will ship to Alaska based on postal rates. Has anyone ever dealt with these people? If I can I will spend my money locally, but I may be looking for something I can't get here and I may need to buy outside. I didn't see anything in their ordering info that talked about shipping internationally. I would like to be able to find someplace that would consider shipping outside the US, especially for Blade in India. I can't imagine that shipping any supplies from the US to anywhere would be any different then sending a pair of socks in a box than it would be sending homebrew supplies. The chemical thing I guess may be different, but, why.

Any feedback on this potential supplier would be appreciated. If I get a chance tommorrow I will call them and ask their policy and post back.
Troy


----------



## TNAgronomist (Mar 17, 2009)

I ordered some of my equipment from them about a month ago. They were quick to ship and everything was packaged perfectly.


----------



## gonzo46307 (Mar 17, 2009)

My nephew orders from them all the time for his beer kits...he really likes them.

I have a local shop (Red Barn Winemaking Supplies), they're a little more expensive, but I like to stay local when I can.

Peace,
Bob


----------



## Wine4Me (Mar 17, 2009)

I got my Started Kit from them & some wine kits and I have nothing bad to say about them.. I found a local place that is cheaper is the only reason I don't order from them anymore but if I needed something I couldn't find at the local place I would order from them~~


----------



## djl - Michigan (Mar 17, 2009)

I buy most of my stuff from them and always get good service.

Dave


----------



## irishtom (Mar 18, 2009)

I bought my first equipment kit off ebay from them just recently at a very reasonable price. Minor items were missing form the kit description, but Midwest shipped them immediately without question and at no additional mailing costs. I would buy from them again, either off ebay or direct.


----------



## moose-1110 (Mar 19, 2009)

I have bought through them and never had a problem. Thier prices are very reasonable (if not cheaper) than other on-line retailers and shipping is always very fast. (they also have an on-line forum and newsletter if you are interested)


----------



## Russ Stewart (Mar 19, 2009)

I just purchased a few items from them. I ordered over the phone and they were very helpful with the questions I had, and gave me suggestions with what I needed to buy to make it work. The prices were very competitive - I recommend them!
 Russ


----------



## St Allie (Mar 19, 2009)

Troy..

I bet you make paper planes out of those hard copies when you've finished ordering..

Allie


----------



## WildSeedGrrrl (Mar 19, 2009)

*recommend Midwest*

When I first started out I had one of their catalogs and I went through it with a highlighter and made notes, so that when I went in to the store I could ask informed questions. The folks there are very helpful, majority of them brew beer or wine or both and they don't work on commission so they aren't in it for the money on what you buy but to make sure you have everything you could need for the type of brewer or winemaker you want to be. I've also bought online from them and I'm local so it only takes a day from when it leaves the store, and they really good about getting your order out quickly.

I would recommend midwest to anyone.

WSG


----------



## arcticsid (Mar 20, 2009)

I talked to the sales mgr over there the other day to inquire about international shipping. They don't do it. They did tell me they have 20 people working just to assemble and ship out like 500 orders a day! Thats alot of stuff. Too bad they don't want to deal with Int'l shipping, they are probably missing out on alot of potential customers.


----------



## WildSeedGrrrl (Mar 20, 2009)

If they're putting together 500 orders a day, I think they might have more than enough customers, so I can imagine why dealing with international shipping might not be on the top of the list. For folks who want stuff shipped I make pretty regular trips to Midwest (like twice a month) and I can probably ship you stuff, I'm not sure about equipment but smaller stuff I could manage.

Wildseedgrrrl


----------



## WildSeedGrrrl (Mar 21, 2009)

*E C Krause*

So I was looking at the website for another company ECKraus and I noticed a serious difference in cost. For example, a case of bottles, claret 750ml from this place is like 31.00 and from midwest it's 11. That's a serious difference. 
Granted folks might not have a store in their neighborhood but to charge so much seems odd.

I mean there are a few things from them that I would buy but only because I've only seen it from them, but it's cheaper to go with some place like midwest or even morewine.com.
Has anyone else run into this kind of thing.

WSG


----------

